# What period in earth history corresponds to the Third Age?



## Rivendell_librarian (Oct 21, 2018)

Just saying the Third Age: Middle Earth isn't earth is not the answer I'm looking for.

There is much similarity between the two worlds: plant and animal species, feudal monarchy, 4 seasons, elaborate decorated buildings in wood and stone, manuscript books, longbows, swords, siege engines, ocean going sailing vessels.

But no guns, printing press, cannons

So I would say sometime in the period 11th century to 13th century in N Europe. Is there a definitive answer to this question?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 21, 2018)

I mentioned elsewhere (on the Music thread, I think) that the Battle of the Pelennor Fields was modeled on the Battle of the Catalaunian Fields in 451 between the "Romans" and Visigoths, against the Huns and their Alan allies.

The situation is similar: a great and once-mighty, but much reduced civilization, saved with the help of a vigorous young race from an invasion by wild hordes out of the East.

You'd have to decide how well your other elements fit.

I'd guess Tolkien felt "culturally" more at home in that period than in the high Middle Ages.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Oct 22, 2018)

But for me Middle Earth doesn't feel like the classical world - Aragorn in a toga?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 22, 2018)

As far as that goes, this is part of Late Antiquity; most, if not all, of the military forces, and many of the civilian governmental posts, were by that time filled by "barbarian" peoples, Germans, Gauls, and others. These people had worn trousers for ages; and indeed Romans in the colder northern areas of the Empire had adopted them long before that, beginning with the legions.

So I don't think we need to picture a bare-legged Aragorn. Even if you want to imagine a Middle Ages ME, he would have been wearing a very long tunic -- which presents its own odd picture.

Here, to give an idea, are some examples of Late Roman costume:


----------

